# Gamemaster for Hire on Facebook



## dm4hire (Mar 13, 2015)

I've created a new group on Facebook designed to help players connect on a larger level.  Please feel free to join or help spread the word.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2102451356560447/


----------



## convenience_storeMan (Apr 5, 2015)

would you be interested in hosting a form game?


----------



## dm4hire (Apr 5, 2015)

At present no, I'm finishing my last semester of college and graduate in about three weeks.  My goal with the group is to create a FB group to help people find groups.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 5, 2015)

You're posting in a forum designed to help people design groups!


----------



## dm4hire (Apr 5, 2015)

I know it's ironic Morrus, but one thing I haven't found on Facebook is a group that does what this forum does.  Goal was to create another option for people.  May not seem like the smartest move, but have to start somewhere in letting people know.  Feel free to delete or move the thread if this isn't the best place for it.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 5, 2015)

I slipped it over to the promotional forum for you.  Good luck with the group!


----------



## dm4hire (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

